# Mon graveur DVD iMac est il double couche ?



## Scorpion (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je dois graver des fichiers > 4,7 Go et mon DVD simple couche ne suffit plus. Sachant que j'ai un iMac 20" Dual Core 2 &#233;quip&#233; d'un graveur int&#233;gr&#233; (voir spec ci-dessous), puis je graver des DVD double couche de 8,4 Go ?


_MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-85J :

  Mod&#232;le :	MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-85J
  R&#233;vision :	FCQ5
  Num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie :	
  Disque amovible :	Non
  Protocole :	ATAPI
  Num&#233;ro de l&#8217;unit&#233; :	0
  Type de socket :	Interne
  Scrutation de faible puissance :	Oui_


----------



## Exxon (31 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai envi de te dire oui suivant les caractéristique que j'ai lu :

SuperDrive lecteur DVD-ROM, graveur CD-RW, DVD -R/-RW, DVD +R/+RW, DVD +R double couche


----------



## Alycastre (31 Mai 2007)

Il est DL


----------



## Scorpion (1 Juin 2007)

Dans les infos systemes, j'ai trouvé par hasard les infos ci-dessous. Il est bien DL. Merci pour vos conseils.


_MATSHITA DVD-R   UJ-85J :

  Révision du programme interne :	FCQ5
  Interconnexion :	ATAPI
  Gestion de la gravure :	Oui (livraison/gestion par Apple)
  Cache :	2048 Ko
  Lecture de DVD :	Oui
  CD gravables :	-R, -RW
  DVD gravables :	-R, -RW, +R, +RW, +R DL
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de CD :	Oui
  Protection contre la
  sous-alimentation de la
  mémoire tampon durant la
  gravure de DVD :	Oui
  Stratégies décriture :	CD-TAO, CD-SAO, DVD-DAO
  Données :	Non
_


----------



## phil_vsd (9 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous.

C'est mon premier message ici. J'ai la même config que Scorpion mais mes DVD + R DL Memorex ne passent pas sur ma machine. Il est spécifié que ce sont des DVD compatibles DVD9, est-ce important ?

Je précise que je ne doit stocker que des photos issues d'un disque dur externe NTFS. Merci à vous


----------



## feut (30 Juillet 2007)

Je possede ce graveur sur mon MacBook pro 1.83Ghz Intel Core Duo sous Mac OX 10.4.10.

J'ai des DVD-R de marque Maxell qui fonctionne sans aucun probl&#232;me par contre j'ai des DVD -RW de marque Verbatim, quand je les insere dans le lecteur aucun probleme par contre impossible d'ecrire dessus.

Quelqu'un aurait une marque de DVD-rw ou DVD+rw qui fonctionne avec ce lecteur.

Cordialement,
Christophe


----------

